# Besra - rescued rat - first photo shoot



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently rescued this agouti old man
He over 2 years old, and had a tough life
his rehabilitation is going well. He's very licky, but still a bit scared of being out of his cage.

I named him Besra - a kind of Hawk


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

He's very photogenic! I hope he has a better life now then


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

OOOOO! He is absolutely gorgeous! Have fun with him!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

He is soo beautiful. He looks like a wise old man.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

georgeous! i love how he just looks into the camera... he could be a model. ;]


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

What awesome photos! I'm so glad that you are giving that beautiful guy a wonderful home!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

He is a cute one :] hope he does better with you & your ratties.


----------



## fabuliz (Apr 25, 2008)

oh cute! the second pic is priceless!!!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow the camera loves him!!!


----------



## Hallie-Mae (Jul 31, 2008)

Gosh he's gorgeous  !


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

What a lovely old boy. I'm glad he found a forever home. Hope he's doing well and is feeling braver now.

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't look old to me! He is gorgeous. I hope I look this good when I am old :lol: and people saying all these nice things about me.
Hats off for rescuing the old ones.


----------



## cute-rat (Jun 25, 2008)

AWWWWWW that rats almost as cute as me


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

sooo CUTE!!!


----------



## rattielvr (Aug 4, 2008)

Very beautiful boy you have!


----------

